# Refund policy



## Shelly (Jul 31, 2018)

My apologies if this has already been discussed ad nauseum (and I'm sure it has) but I can't seem to find the answer to this.

I made LD sleeper reservations last November and again in January for multiple trips this fall. Now it looks like I'm not going to be able to make any of them.

I know under the current policy I pay a 25% penalty.(if I cancel before 15 days prior to the trip). But since I bought the tickets before the new policy went into effect, is it possible this falls under the old policy? If yes, is there a copy of the old policy somewhere online?

I know to do this cancellation over the phone with an agent, I want to know what I'm talking about before I do it though.

Thanks for any/all help!


----------



## BCL (Jul 31, 2018)

It was discussed here:

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/72052-2018-discount-fares-and-refundcancellation-fee-changes/

I believe you need to call the number since your tickets were "issued" before the policy went into effect. They'll need to do some tricks to issue what you would have received under the previous policy.


----------

